# General > Literature >  Thurso Bay   by J Smith

## trinkie

Thurso Bay
by J Smith         c.1951


Maybe sung to Galway Bay.


Should you ever travel to the North o' Scotland
And be it near the closing o' the day,
You can sit and watch the moon rise o'er Orkney
And see the sun go down on Thurso Bay !


Once again to see the fishers on the river
And see the local bowlers at their play
Then walk along the road 'at leads to Spittal
And see the Oldfield farmer at the hay.


When the wild winds blow across the firth from Scapa
Causing havoc with their blinding sleet an' snow
Then the sailors in the Shelter at the Harbour
Tell of shipwrecks that happened years ago!


And when you've seen the little toon o' Thurso
And spoken with its kind and homely folks
You can walk along the 'Vic' the length o' Scrabster
Or take a Highland bus to John 'o Groats.


And if there's goin' to be a life hereafter
As I've believed in ever since my birth
I would ask the Lord to let me make my Heaven
In that dear town beside the Pentland Firth!

----------

